# Transmission on Sears Craftsman LT 2000 Riding Mower



## Snapperhead Larry (Sep 4, 2021)

I picked up a 2014 LT 2000 Craftsmen 19.5 motor 42 inch mower deck. The tractor worked fine except one of the tires keeps losing air but no big deal. The last few cuts the tractor keeps bucking and it feels like the trans is slipping.

I've done search after search and haven't found any relevant threads on this site.

I'm not too sure what the issue is as I don't see anything obvious wrong like a loose belt or something hanging down or stuck in there.

Any help anyone can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hey Snapperhead Larry, welcome to the forum.

Is your transaxle low on fluid? Maybe your drive belt is slipping? Or maybe your drive pulley is loose, allowing slippage periodically?


----------



## Snapperhead Larry (Sep 4, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Hey Snapperhead Larry, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Is your transaxle low on fluid? Maybe your drive belt is slipping? Or maybe your drive pulley is loose, allowing slippage periodically?


Thanks for the welcome. Is there a dip stick to check the fluid?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)




----------

